
Micron 9300 Series Enterprise NVMe SSD Review: Finding Balance in Performance - BrentOzar
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/micron-9300-nvme-ssd-review,6256.html
======
BrentOzar
15 terabyte drives that do 3.5GB/sec throughput, 850K IOPs, and cost around
$3K USD.

On one extreme, you have near-infinite capacity up in the cloud, but high
latency and low bandwidth (per VM.) Then on the other extreme, if you're
buying colo boxes or on-premises boxes, drives like this make one heck of a
good case for fast, low-cost storage.

